# Smeagol is 5 months



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi Chi people. We've been away for awhile because we've been so busy with friends and family visiting from out of country for hoildays. Smeagol is 5 months now and I want to share some of his pics. And a couple of his chirstmas pics. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## jesicamyers (Dec 27, 2010)

Too cute! Smeagol and Jax are about the same age


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Oops just realized I posted on the wrong place. Sowwy!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

fabulous pics, I love the one under the tree the best


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Very handsome!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I love his Christmas outfit! He's adorable!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Such a handsome boy!!


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

He is adorable, love the snuggly bed pic.


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

I like the curled up in the sack? pic best.


----------



## BethanyC (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh my goodness he's such a doll!! I love his name too!!!


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

jesicamyers said:


> Too cute! Smeagol and Jax are about the same age


Thank you. And I think they kinda look alike. I love Jax's coloring. Never really seen a chi with that coloring. Just beautiful.


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

ExoticChis said:


> fabulous pics, I love the one under the tree the best





Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Very handsome!





Dragonfly said:


> I love his Christmas outfit! He's adorable!





2Cheese said:


> Such a handsome boy!!


Thank y'all.


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

nic2576 said:


> He is adorable, love the snuggly bed pic.





Eclipsica said:


> I like the curled up in the sack? pic best.


Thank you. He doesn't really like to sleep inside that sack. The only way I can get him in there is just when I put his bully stick in...silly boy.


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

BethanyC said:


> Oh my goodness he's such a doll!! I love his name too!!!


Thank you.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Aww. He's so regal looking. What a cutie. Love the bed picture.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi my buster is also 5 monthe how much does smeagol weigh buster and smeagol look alike also hes a cutie


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

tricializ said:


> Aww. He's so regal looking. What a cutie. Love the bed picture.


Awww thank you.


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

sheilabenny5353 said:


> hi my buster is also 5 monthe how much does smeagol weigh buster and smeagol look alike also hes a cutie


Smeagol weighs around 4 - 4.5 lbs. I weighs him almost everyday. And sometimes he is 4 lbs, sometime 4.5 lbs. I guess he weighs more after meal. I'm not really sure if that a normal weight or not but he looks fine to me. Not too thin not too fat. How about buster? How much does he weigh?


----------



## lillylou (Jul 12, 2010)

He is gorgeous and looks very much the same size as Lillylou, she is about the 4 lb weight and quite slim, a real bundle of energy. Love his big ears i bet he is sensitive to every sound like lilly, no one would sneak past her.


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

lillylou said:


> He is gorgeous and looks very much the same size as Lillylou, she is about the 4 lb weight and quite slim, a real bundle of energy. Love his big ears i bet he is sensitive to every sound like lilly, no one would sneak past her.


Thank you. Yes he is very sensitive to noise. Sometimes it's funny that his hearing is better than his smelling sense


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Awwwww! He is such a cutie!


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Great photos! Hes very handsome!! x


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

He is adorable!


----------

